# starter removal



## BigHeed87 (Dec 18, 2005)

i was wondering how long it would take for me to change my starter. I saw it right next to the oil pan and it looked like it would be a quick job. The starter I have right now seems to be going, its starting to stick and not engage properly sometimes. Are there any special tools that I need? Thanks in advance


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: starter removal (BigHeed87)*

About a three hour job:
Diconnect Battery ground under seat.
19mmbolts - one is through bolt, may also need 17 mm socket/wrench
Use good breaker oil to loosten positive connection - remove the conncetions and not where they go.
Clean up all teminals/connections with emory paper when reassembling.
You may be experinencing poor connectivity and not need new starter - clean terminals and grounds first and see if that helps.
If you need a good starter, I'm just down the road from you in Annapois.
Ben
http://ben_swann.homestead.com/myaudi.html
p.s. helpful for floks to display email address for replies


----------



## BigHeed87 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: starter removal (GTQ)*

thanks, i already ordered one for 117$ online (after core refund) . The car has 160K miles so I think its just better to replace the starter than to deal with a chance that the car doesnt start one day.


----------



## audido (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: starter removal (BigHeed87)*

Hi : After working on vehicles for over forty years, I did the ultimate stupid thing and put my battery in backwards reversing polarity. I have an'86 5000 cd 5 speed turbo and it will not start. I have power (heavy red battery lead) to the solenoid and power to the small wire , but the car will not turn over from the key. I have replaced the alternator as the battery drained to nothing. The solenoid doesnot click, the starter will turn when connected from underneath. I know I need a solenoid The key will not turn the starter. Is there a fuse for the ignition key. My manual doesn't describe it in detail. the starter spins when I hook the red lead to the non wired bolt. How do I get at the second bolt to disconnect the starter and what size is it?


----------



## audido (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: starter removal (BigHeed87)*

I have also a dead short somewhere as the battery is draining. I know the solenoid is gone for sure and have to remove the starter. Where and how do I find the short.


----------



## audido (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: starter removal (GTQ)*

Hey Big head. I am in Canada. Have a Haynes manual but it does not go into much description. 1986 5000cd turbo 5speed. Where is the second (hidden) bolt hooked to. Is there a diagram? I hope that I don't have to remove the turbo. Thanks


----------



## audido (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: starter removal (GTQ)*

Hey Big head. I am in Canada. Have a Haynes manual but it does not go into much description. 1986 5000cd turbo 5speed. Where is the second (hidden) bolt hooked to the starter. Is there a diagram? I hope that I don't have to remove the turbo. Thanks


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: starter removal (audido)*

LoL. Nah no reason to be removing the turbo.
I'm going from memory here, cause its been a while since I've done the starter, but once you take out the obvious bolt, You're going to need to remove the "hidden one." Its not as much hidden, as it is you can't see it. I know that doesnt make sense, but Its no challenge to find, its at the top of the starter. You're going to need a wrench and a socket to hold one end of the bolt (or nut) while turning the other.
Best of Luck


----------



## audido (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: starter removal (Twistedaudi)*

hey Twisted .. thanks for the quick reply. when you say at the top, do you mean directly behind the solenoid or is it in closer to the engine?


----------

